# dekstr's 5g - April 13



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

Awesome Dex. Look forward to seeing your progress as I would love to get something low-budget ADA-style nano going in my work office. It's pretty drab in here and it'd be nice to have some life.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking realy fun!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

moogoo said:


> Awesome Dex. Look forward to seeing your progress as I would love to get something low-budget ADA-style nano going in my work office. It's pretty drab in here and it'd be nice to have some life.
> 
> Keep us posted!





Orlando said:


> Looking realy fun!


Thanks! Will keep updated..hopefully.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Lol, yeah please keep us posted. Progress and photo updates is the only repayment I am seeking :wink:


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm subscribing to this one. Looks like it will be a good one. I love the small tanks, it always amazes me how big they look when planted.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I might beat Cmlaracy's record for longest thread w/o water in the tank. 

Right now short on $$$, so I think I will try emersed, that way, no filter is needed. 

Some ideas I have thought of for filtration:

Internal filter, cheapest route, however, the cheapest. Should run $10-20.
Mini canister filter, either Zoo Med 501 or Tom Rapids C-80. $40-50. Best filter available probably, keeps tank real estate free.
mini HOBs -- I have tried HOB w/ co2. It works pretty well too, but would like to try the canister route. 

Lighting--just today I saw spiral CF 13w bulbs at 6500k at Home Depot. Prices of CF spirals are getting cheaper and cheaper, and more variety. Pretty excited about this, they only sold 4100k prior, and 6500k looks way better. I am thinking of building a canopy that can run 3x 13w spiral bulbs, then suspending the lights (as shown in recent thread). I estimate this should cost around $30.

As for cabinet, I am getting pretty handy at them building simple designs, built two this week. Just need wood + screws + piano hinges, estimating to be ($30). I have black matte paint already.

Another issue to resolve is heating. Maybe an inline heater to keep the tank free of most equipment. This would work for a canister filter, just plumb it inline. CO2 can be done in-line as well.

Thanks vonzorfox, hopefully I can live up to expectations lol.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Internal you could try an elite mini... pretty small.
And that tank isn't an ADA huh?
Looks like the frame is still on the bottom


----------



## lemuj (Nov 7, 2006)

It's always nice to see someone doing things like this that is in the same town as where i am. That way i know what you use can be found locally... subscribed....good luck , would luv some picture updates


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

looks promising
only thing i would say is to dry plant the hc. other good plants i would reccomend are echinodorus tennellus for a good bushy space filling and easy plant, plus maybe some small crypts


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Viettxboii said:


> Internal you could try an elite mini... pretty small.
> And that tank isn't an ADA huh?
> Looks like the frame is still on the bottom


I think I looked into the elite mini. Haven't found any locally, and I think the flow is recommend for maximum 3 gallon. Maybe I could run 2 of those, but it will take too much space.

Thanks for suggestion.



lemuj said:


> It's always nice to see someone doing things like this that is in the same town as where i am. That way i know what you use can be found locally... subscribed....good luck , would luv some picture updates


Yeah the only hard items to find is probably the ADA aquasoil. Otherwise, rimless tanks you can custom order. Hopefully my project turns out well.



FelixAvery said:


> looks promising
> only thing i would say is to dry plant the hc. other good plants i would reccomend are echinodorus tennellus for a good bushy space filling and easy plant, plus maybe some small crypts


Good idea! I have some tennellus so I'll give that a go. I'm constantly pushing people to trade fsome crypts to me for stem plants. Crypts grow too slow and are expensive to buy. Whereas stem plants grow so prolifically it's easy to use them for trade.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys, I did a DIY lighting system and added HC today.



See the thread on DIY section for the DIY lighting system that cost about $20. Extremely easy to build.

The scape is just tempoary, I haven't decided what to do yet.

Oh yeah, sadly, I started with a 3x3 inch full pad of lush HC. After the failed emersed experiment the first time, I only have a few bits of HC left. So hopefully that grows back!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Max flow on those things hit 58gph, not all that bad.
Looking pretty good dex, also try looking for them at a pj's pet if theres on near you


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

What brand is your tank, or did you make it yourself?


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

dekstr said:


> I think I looked into the elite mini. Haven't found any locally, and I think the flow is recommend for maximum 3 gallon. Maybe I could run 2 of those, but it will take too much space.
> 
> Thanks for suggestion.


Hey Dekstr, PJ pets carry the elite mini filter (i brought mine in the thornhill promenade locations few weeks ago) It is $13.87

But...I think they also have a sales on the pirates aquarium kit for $25 which include a 3gallon acrylic tank, fish food, conditioner and the elite mini filter...
if you want an extra tank, it is a pretty good deal...


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

btw...i felt that the flow of the elite mini filter is too powerful in my 3 gallon tank...it kinda concentrate all the water outflow in one spot creating a powerful current...if my shrimp accidentally swim into the water outflow path, it will get blown all the way to the side and hit the glass

I pretty much turn the flow rate to minimum in my 3g tank now..


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for suggestions. I will try to drop by PJs sometime to pick up that elite mini filter. The pirate aquarium kit... not really feeling it lol. I will take a look when I have time.

I think the flow on a 5g will be good. Funny comment on the shrimp getting blown off the path and hitting the glass!

The tank will probably house a couple of RCS and small fish.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> What brand is your tank, or did you make it yourself?


It's the aquariums that Big Al's sells. It comes with a top and bottom black plastic brace. I just cut out the top brace with an exacto knife.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

What's the tank called? I don't see it online.....


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

It's a plain glass tank...
He just took off the top rim himself..
Did you sand it and buffer it?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I doubt he'd have to most glass tanks are finished to a pretty good quality anyway.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

You mean just like a petsmart crappy tank? I can buy one of those then....


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the tank is not nearly as important as what is inside, or the rest of the equipment,
an ugly aquascape with unhealthy plants in an ADA is still ugly, an amazing setup of full of HC and didiplis diandra and rotala macrandra, and a good hardscape in an all-glass is still amazing.
i had an eclipse 6 with added lighting and it was awesome (in my opinion) the pics are still up in the user tanks and that would have looked just as good in super-clear glass as the scratched up acrylic.


get a spraybar, or make one (just get a plastic, not rubber, tube that fits your tubing, plug one end, drill holes where you want them).


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I know, but the ones at my Petsmart are HORRIBLE!!!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

unless they are cracked, it can be fixed. extra silicon can be removed easily.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I cut out the top frame with an exacto knife, then used those carpet cutting razors to remove the excess silicon.

When buying an aquarium, if you're not looking for rimless, then just make sure it's well built (i.e. neat silicon seams with no air bubbles, straight 90 degree angle fitting on the glass panes, no major visible scratches. If it's bought brand new, there is a disclaimer that voids any warranty if you don't follow their instructions (i.e. place it on an uneven, imbalanced surface, move it around when there are objects or water inside, remove any silicon or braces). So removing the top brace is at your own risk.

Also, there's not a lot of point buying cracked, leaking aquariums for cheap as the new tanks are actually sold with very little profit margin. The cost of repair is usually going to be close to buying a brand new aquarium. I talked to a guy who worked at the LFS, and he said that aquariums on their own are basically sold at cost, which is why it doesn't get much cheaper even on sale season. He said they make their profit selling the rest of the related stuff...filters, lights, heaters, gravel, food, medicine, etc. The aquarium is cheap so it will get you hooked onto buying other stuff.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I might just get a picotope because it is a full setup


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

How big was the picotope and how much did it cost?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

it costs, check here:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...artial&Ntk=All&N=2004+1031&Ntt=aquariums&Np=1

also, do you have a acrylic cube made at this thread?:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/49902-12-cubes-sale.html


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> it costs, check here:
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...artial&Ntk=All&N=2004+1031&Ntt=aquariums&Np=1
> 
> ...


Good link.

Acrylic cube? No I do not that a cube made from that thread.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

This dude won't respond to anything, PM's, and also emails!!! I want one of those acrylic cubes!!!!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> This dude won't respond to anything, PM's, and also emails!!! I want one of those acrylic cubes!!!!


Which dude?

You have to learn to be more patient. People don't operate at instant-response clip for some side acrylic cube project when they are grown-up. They have more important things going on.

So just be more patient.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

It's also good not to dig up older threads. Why? People don't visit old threads anymore, have moved on. They stopped because the discussion about that particular subject has finished. It's better to start a new thread.

That cube one was posted in the summer last year!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I know that, but he hasn't started a thread or posted for like a year and a half!!!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> I know that, but he hasn't started a thread or posted for like a year and a half!!!


Then that means he/she's not an active forum member anymore. The person will probably be more annoyed that some 13 year old is spamming him with e-mails, pms, etc than anything.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, probably 

Well do you know where I could get one of htose? Or should I just do what you did with the shop tank?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

You can do whatever you want. 

You can do what I did on this tank. Or look for used tanks on craigslist/classified ads. Or build one if you have enough craftsmanship. Or buy a complete picotope and that will solve all your problems.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I was seriously thinking about a picotope, but it wouldn't fill my desk space enough so I was hoping for a cube (10 or 11 inches each side, I have not decided yet...)


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

If you know any tank builders, you could easily get them to make you a glass cube...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

In the SF Bay Area, I don't think we have any tank builders.......


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

A tenner says you do.
Seriously just get a walmart tank, once the trim is of they're pretty nice, I know I've got 2 for my "secret" project.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

im so moving to SF when im done with college
me and my friends are going to do a keroac anyway
you definately have the most thriving communtiy there!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> In the SF Bay Area, I don't think we have any tank builders.......




I dobt it. Ask Tom Barr -- "plantbrain" on this forum. He has been in the hobby for decades and knows everything. I think he's in SF area too.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Fish- dekstr is being very nice, but you are hijacking his thread- go back to your own thread, and ask your question there. You can also ask for local custom tank-builders in the CA forum.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

So back any progress on this tank?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, any updates?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> Fish- dekstr is being very nice, but you are hijacking his thread- go back to your own thread, and ask your question there. You can also ask for local custom tank-builders in the CA forum.


Thanks lauraleellbp. I don't really mind going off topic--but other people might. It's all good.

Updates? Right now nothing that exciting. 

Basically I stuck the plants in the soil, lights set on a timer 8 hours a day (11AM - 7PM). Similar to growing vegetables/flowers in the garden, so it's pretty boring.

I think there are some new small runners already, but nothing worth posting pictures about!

I think I will get 1-2 of those elite mini filters, seems like it's a great little filter, plus you can easily diffuse co2 with it. I read some thread that showed you how to modify it so it can be an internal reactor a while back... I'll search it up later on.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Can you just give us a shot?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

That threads over on APC just a hint..
Yeah the venturi feature allows easy misting of the plants as well.
Out of curiousity, does your pj's carry Tropica plants yet?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks exactly the same as post #12.  Except a slightly bigger green dots. It's hard to see into it anyway..with the humidity creating water beads all over the glass--similar to the mirror in the bathroom after a hot shower. 

I don't feel like opening the saran wrap and losing that precious humidity to wipe away the water beads yet.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay text update because the glass is all foggy from the humidty:

Right now it's an amazing race around the tank!

It's between riccia on the left side of the tank and HC on the right. A speck of crystalwort got caught with the HC when I was taking it out of another tank. I just left the riccia on the other side of the tank, hoping that it would dry off. It's actually been growing!

Pretty interesting that riccia can grow emersed. However, they don't really root, they just grow on top of the substrate, or I could be wrong.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I gave a cup of ADA AS to jrs because he needed it for a planted substrate demonstration at his local aquarium club (to show people not into planted tanks the different kinds of substrate available).

He gave me some nice mosses in return! 

Erect moss, singapore moss and ... (fissidens) I think. 

I tied some to driftwood in my main tank, the rest are sitting inside this tank growing out.

HC is coming along very nicely.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Lookin' nice Dex!


----------



## hojimoe (Dec 10, 2007)

if I remember correctly, I think the mosses were, singapore, erect, and fissidens font.


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

Yes Jim is right.

Good luck with them, hopefully you can grow them out and spread them around.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

What jrs said.
Those are some nice mosses.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha thanks Jim and Jon, I was stuck on the last moss. The label smeared because it got wet, then I had a hard time remembering, so I just guessed.

Thanks vietbox and fishman.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

so, I forgot if you have decided on fauna yet, have you?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> so, I forgot if you have decided on fauna yet, have you?


No, I haven't decided yet. I'm thinking of either just scooping up a few RCS from my basement 10g + getting some sort of small fish, maybe my pygmy corydoras from my main tank or some new small schooling fish.

Another idea is to get my male betta from my other 10g.

I don't really want to get a new heater just for the tank though, trying to keep the equipment to a minimal.

So I have a lot of options.

As for the filter, I think I will just use my spare aquaclear 20 powerhead with a sponge on the intake, that should do the trick. Maybe point the outflow against the glass to reduce the current. I like powerheads, good water current and water suction.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

tht would be awesome, hope it turns out the way you want it to.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> tht would be awesome, hope it turns out the way you want it to.


thanks fish


----------



## PhiShY92 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll be following along on this thread. We can give each other pointers and such, since our tanks are practically identical


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha here's a quick update:

Last night my brother discovered the project and asked me, "Why are you growing mud in your room?"


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Original picture removed.

Oops wrong journal lol!


----------



## PhiShY92 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks like ur tank is coming along nicely dekstr. check out my thread i just did the hardscape, plants will b coming soon. then WATER!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's an update:



























HC is coming along very nicely. Not a lot but I am sure it will grow very quickly.

I also pulled 1/3 of the hairgrass from my 2.5g to spread it around different tanks. Some went into here!

Good story:

I got more zebra rock yesterday at the LFS. I tried to pick different sizes/shapes while at the same time looking for the ones that are very light (so I had to pay less per pound). I think it was a pricing error, but $2.99/lbs somehow turned 4 rocks into $1.68 total. 

I need help with the rock arrangement though. Anybody help?

The mosses have moved to the main tank.

As you can see, I added a jar w/ water + airstone. I got the idea from another thread. They discussed using an airstone + water to increase the humidity. So far it is working well! You don't even need to leave it on for long, 1 hour running will fog up the tank really well.

Edit: Some parts in the pictures are blurry because I didn't wipe off the fog from the front glass.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

looking nice
SCORE on that rock 2


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

dekstr said:


> I might beat Cmlaracy's record for longest thread w/o water in the tank.


you were 3 pages short! :icon_eek: :hihi: :hihi: :wink:

Looks nice btw!


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cool . I like your wall, its very creative. Sergeant Frog? =D


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> you were 3 pages short! :icon_eek: :hihi: :hihi: :wink:
> 
> Looks nice btw!


hehehe yeah looks like nobody is going to beat your record in a while!

The HC is branching out like crazy ever since I filled it with water.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

OhNo123 said:


> Cool . I like your wall, its very creative. Sergeant Frog? =D


Haha my friends are creative.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyway here are some pictures:


























































I basically stuck spare tubing and extra spray bar from an Eheim 2215 to an Aquaclear 20 Powerhead. Also stuck a sponge to the intake. 

This is a makeshift filter until I can figure what to do with filtration for the long run. 

CO2 feeds into outflow part and diffuses through the spray bar. Not 100% efficient but it does the trick.

My oranda ate of my WCM, so now the surviving 2 WCM are chilling out here. 
The powerheads also serve as an internal heater... it generates heat and raises the water temp 2-3 degrees Celsius to 23-24 degrees Celsius.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

dekstr said:


> hehehe yeah looks like nobody is going to beat your record in a while!
> 
> The HC is branching out like crazy ever since I filled it with water.


Tom beat it with his woodscape by like 5 pages!!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha that's almost not fair! Mr. Barr gets like infinity more views / subscribers / viewers than anybody. IT should be... oldest thread (in terms of time) without water!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures I took a couple of days ago. HC is spreading like weed... which it is!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

the minnow looks lonely............


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't mnd the filter, the tank looks great.
I have pretty much the same DIY that you have up for my lighting atm works great!
Good luck with the tank!


----------



## PhiShY92 (Mar 2, 2008)

lookin good dekstr. check out my thread i just added pics yesterday. its now planted and submeresed. ur tank and mine r very simular. same substrate, same rocks, csame plants, and same tank (with top rim taken off).


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> the minnow looks lonely............


Yeah.. I got them as fry that hatched out of nowhere after all the adults died. I'm probably going to give them away.




Viettxboii said:


> I don't mnd the filter, the tank looks great.
> I have pretty much the same DIY that you have up for my lighting atm works great!
> Good luck with the tank!


Hmm I'll check out your thread!



PhiShY92 said:


> lookin good dekstr. check out my thread i just added pics yesterday. its now planted and submeresed. ur tank and mine r very simular. same substrate, same rocks, csame plants, and same tank (with top rim taken off).


I think you told me to check out your thread a while back! I do visit your thread once in a while.


----------



## Hungriee (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks awesome dekstr; I've started a 2.5 G nano low tech tank and just started with HC planted in 1" of EcoComplete. I haven't seen much progress; how'd you get yours to spread so fast?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Hungriee said:


> Looks awesome dekstr; I've started a 2.5 G nano low tech tank and just started with HC planted in 1" of EcoComplete. I haven't seen much progress; how'd you get yours to spread so fast?


Most carpet plants start spreading really fast once they have established their root structure in the substrate (which takes a few weeks) and have adapted to your water parameters. However, HC requires high light in order to grow low to the ground (similar to glosso), or else it will not carpet. It will tend to grow upwards instead of horizontally. 

I think that the label that HC is a "low light" plant is incorrect. It still grows in low light (emersed or not), but it will not carpet and tend to grow upwards.

How long have you had the HC for? How much lighting do you have for your low tech tank? You may need to up the lighting / co2 to get good HC carpeting.

For this tank, I started off with the same amount of light (2x 13w) in emersed growth for 1-2 months. If you start off with submersed growth, HC has a tendency to float away and not have a chance to root.

I also have EC, but from Homer_Simpson's observations of different substrates, ADA aquasoil enables the superior plant growth. This may be because ADA AS contains ammonia in the substrate the slowly leaches out. I don't think EC contains any N source for plants on its own. We know that plants prefer ammonia uptake as a source of nitrogen the best, so that may be a reason why HC carpets well as there is an easily available source of N for it. You can still provide a nitrogen source by adding nitrate.

So it could be a number of things: 
- insufficient light / co2 / macro/micro nutrients
- newly planted so still growing root structure
- HC being disturbed by fish/shrimp so it keeps getting uprooted


----------



## holocron (Jan 27, 2006)

nice ADA inspired tank dex! great to see your HC filling in so nice. I'll take your advice and up my nitrates. I am also growing HC in EC and it ain't going so well.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!

It took me a few tries to get HC to grow well. But once you get it right, they grow too fast!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

True, ever since my lighting doubled up on my 2.5g, and excel was added, from nonexistant vertical growth i'm getting lots of new little leaves popping up, and i'm on my way to an HC carpet, and algae damnation ( untill i get rid of the betta in favour of shrimps)


----------

